# All Edits At Your Fingertips :)



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

could you make me onee??


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Sure!

Pictures....?


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

here are mine, do whatever ya want to them


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Oh! And good quality too! I'm right on it!


----------



## flirt (Nov 11, 2009)

owww could you do some for me???

do what ever you want with them!
i put this many so you could choose which ones you wanted to use

thanks


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

Sunny06 said:


> Oh! And good quality too! I'm right on it!


ohh ty


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Jackiee:


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

it wont show


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Flirt:


----------



## jillybean1 (Oct 12, 2009)

hey i would love some can i have these two pics together like your first example


















and if possible this one cut and on a beach that would be amazing thanks if not possible do what you like have fun lol


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Jackee: I'll see if I can get it on here.

Above poster, I'll work on your's next.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Here it is!


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

I was going to do a screen collage like you said, but it ended up looking too busy, so I did something different but similar 









Will work on the beach one. That may take a bit longer.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Can you do one for me? you can go to m page and look at my horses pics and choose from there! id like a couple plz! i love ur work!


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Jillybean1:

Hope this is what you wanted!


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Klassic:


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

My bad:


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

Sunny06 said:


> Here it is!
> 
> View attachment 18318




Wow! thankyou! its really nice


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Glad you like it. Any changes?


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanksssss i love it


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Can you please do these? She's called Love Story


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Hope you like it


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

I love it! Its really cool how you turned my shirt from green to purple


----------



## yeahhIridetbs (Nov 8, 2009)

do u think u can do mine?? her name is Fleur De Lys


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Hope you like it


----------



## yeahhIridetbs (Nov 8, 2009)

Abbie i love it! thank you!!


----------



## EventingIsLovee (Sep 18, 2009)

Can you merge these and add a little effect? And add "Don't let it pass you by" thanks!!


----------



## Pro (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi, Can you make me one please. Here are some pics. My Appaloosa's name is Dial A Pro AKA Pro. Thanks


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

wow! could you do one for me? I don't care what you do with it...

the palomino-copper, pinto-bell, black-misty


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

You are welcome, irdietbs! 

You'll have to give me some time guys. I'll have them out soon!


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Eventingislovee:


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Just wanted to remind everyone. If you give me a _tiny_ picture, the quality of the edit is not going to turn out good. So please please please give we the largest photo you can find, and turn THAT one it. Otherwise, the sharpness is not going to look too hot


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Pro:


----------



## EventingIsLovee (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks so much! I don't know why but my computer won't let me right click and save it so will you email the pic to me? I can pm you my email.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Triplecrowngirl:


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

EventingIsLovee said:


> Thanks so much! I don't know why but my computer won't let me right click and save it so will you email the pic to me? I can pm you my email.


Yeah, that's fine.


----------



## Pro (Apr 23, 2009)

Thank you. I really like it.


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

thanks thats soo kewl!!


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Just wanted to say that I'm taking requests again


----------

